# Tube swivels!  Cannot find them, help!



## HappyParamedicRN (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi all,

My service is looking into adding tube swivels to our supplies; however the problem is we cannot find them!  We have no way of nebulizing down ETT right now, which is a bummer when you have a patient that needs it.

Anyone know where I can order these or somehting similar that would allow us to nebulaize via ETT?

Happy


----------



## Canoeman (Dec 13, 2010)

Boundtree Medical has them


----------

